# Komisches Mausverhalten (USB+Touchpad) mit Xorg 7.4

## doedel

Ich habe gestern auf Xorg 7.4 aktualisiert und auf die akutellsten ati-drivers. Doch nun reagiert meine Maus etwas komisch.

Ich habe die HAL-Erkennung von Xorg ausgeschalten, da ich das sowieso nicht brauche, das einzige was sich an einem bzw meinem Laptop für Xorg relevantes ändert ist die USB-Maus, die mal dran ist und mal nicht. Das ging vorher genauso mit der xorg.conf.

Als WM habe ich Fluxbox drauf. Im Firefox z.B. kann ich keine Rechtsklicks machen, da tut sich einfach nichts. Genauso wie Linksklicks auf "File, Edit, ...", da reagiert einfach nichts. Wenn ich hier ins Textfeld klicke, dann wird immer das nächste Wort markiert. Rechtklicks wie Linksklicks funktionieren aber im Fluxbox und im Menü von Fluxbox.

Bei Gimp verschwindet das "File, ..." Menü immer gleich wieder, wenn ich die Taste gedrückt halte und z.B. auf Quit heruntergehe mit dem Mauszeiger und loslasse, dann reagiert er wie mit einem Klick auf Quit.

Die angesprochenen Programm sind in folgenden Versionen installiert:

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0-r2  USE="imlib kde nls slit toolbar truetype vim-syntax xinerama -gnome" 750 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.5  USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 8,899 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  USE="alsa curl dbus* hal mmx pdf png python sse tiff -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -exif -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mng -smp -svg -wmf" 17,935 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r1  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.99.3-r1  USE="hal -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.561  USE="acpi -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4  0 kB

```

Und hier ist meine xorg.conf http://nopaste.info/9ca6b5cf82.html

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen, ich konnte leider nichts dazu finden.

----------

## fangorn

Ich kann leider keine Lösung anbieten. Aber ich muss melden, dass ich seit dem letzten Upgrade auch Probleme mit der Maus habe. Konkret kann ich die Menus in qvlc nicht mehr bedienen und Textmarkierungen passieren schon auf den ersten Linksklick. Mehr habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Soweit ich das überflogen habe benutze ich dieselben Versionen wie der Threadstarter. 

Auch ich wäre für Hinweise dankbar.

----------

## doedel

Hört sich so ähnlich an wie bei mir.

Verwendest du den xorg auch ohne die HAL-Unterstützung?

```
 Section "ServerFlags"

     Option        "AutoAddDevices"     "False"   # false = ohne hal; true = mit hal

 EndSection

```

Mit hal hab' ich es nach ein wenig basteln hinbekommen, nur dass ich nicht mehr mit dem Fingertippen auf dem Touchpad klicken kann.

Aber das ist jetzt nur eine Übergangslösung, ich möchte das ohne hal haben.

Ich hab mittlerweile auch schon versucht, den kompletten xorg ohne die HAL-Unterstützung zu compilieren, aber das half auch nichts...

----------

## fangorn

Teilerfolg. 

Ich habe es auf beide Arten versucht. Mit HAL und mit xorg.conf sowie mit HAL und xorg.conf. Ohne Erfolg. 

Dann habe ich einen Hinweis gefunden. Nach der Installation von xf86-input-evdev arbeitet die Maus wieder normal. Allerdings habe ich im Moment nur eine englische Tastatur. Aber die kenne ich ja zur Genuege.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Das wird es wohl bis nach dem Wochenende tun muessen.

----------

## Evildad

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem jedoch nur mit meinem Touchpad.

X ohne hal. 

Problem war x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics in einer 0.9X Version.

Habe jetzt die 0.15.2-r2 Version installiert und alles tut wieder wie gewollt.

----------

## Silenzium

Vielleicht hilft das weiter: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_input_hotplugging

----------

